# London Pet Show



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi everyone,

So who all will be going to this years Pet Show in London in the ExCel arena?

I have put together details of what will be featured here:

Events: London Pet Show 9th - 10th of May 2015 *Includes Giveaway* | Katzenworld

And it also includes a chance at winning a pair of tickets. 

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I'll be there on the Saturday with a cat


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

carolmanycats said:


> I'll be there on the Saturday with a cat


Oh!!! Did you enter for one of the Show competition options or are you there as a breeder?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Not a breeder but he is representing pedigree pets/his breed, as he has done for the last 2 years  In the GCCF World of cats section.


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

carolmanycats said:


> Not a breeder but he is representing pedigree pets/his breed, as he has done for the last 2 years  In the GCCF World of cats section.


My friend will be going this year for the Blog (I am away) so I'll have to ask her to take many photos 

I'll be at the National Pet Show later this year though.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Sadly the national one clashes with a show I will probably be entering, shame as it is a lot closer.


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

carolmanycats said:


> Sadly the national one clashes with a show I will probably be entering, shame as it is a lot closer.


Oh what other show is that one? 

Maybe I can attend that one as well as the National Pet Show (Since the latter runs across two days!)


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

When I said a lot closer I meant a lot closer to me than London, not sure where you are based. I gather you are talking selling rather than showing? It's in Doncaster the week after.


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

carolmanycats said:


> When I said a lot closer I meant a lot closer to me than London, not sure where you are based. I gather you are talking selling rather than showing? It's in Doncaster the week after.


That's quite a bit away ;o

And yeah I am generally talking to exhibitors to find new fun products to add to our reviews or in some cases online shop


----------

